# LANZHOU | Global Port Towers | 350m x 2 | 1148ft x 2 | U/C



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

LANZHOU | Global Port Complex | 350m x 2 | 1148ft x 2 | Prep

http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=975803&extra=page=1

gt:
With a total investment of 10 billion yuan, Lanzhou · Global Harbor will start construction on the 15th and
return to the earth, and everything will grow. The pace of Lanzhou city construction has not stopped because of this special spring. On March 15, 2020, the Lanzhou · Global Port project will be officially started, with 350-meter-tall twin towers and "Ferris Wheel". The modern signs of these cities will appear opposite Lanzhou West Station in Qilihe District.
The reporter learned that the Lanzhou · Global Port project is a combination of "culture, tourism, and commerce", which is jointly developed by Lanzhou Lanshi Group Co., Ltd., Gansu Construction Investment Group Corporation, and Yuexing Group. Full-format city center commercial complex.
This project is a key provincial and municipal investment promotion project signed at the 2019 Lanzhou Fair. The project has a total land area of 182.2 mu, a total construction area of approximately 980,000 square meters, and an over-ground construction area of more than 600,000 square meters, including 120,000 square meters of large-scale shopping. Center, 340,000 square meters of 5A office and luxury hotels, 40,000 square meters of style commercial street, 100,000 square meters of high-end apartments and other full-format products, four floors underground, of which, two 350 meters super high-rise symmetrical layout on the city's central axis On the road, the organic layout of the cross-street ferris wheel, circular bridge and Lanzhou West Station is combined. Through the construction of this project, the core construction of the Lanzhou West Station ZY business district will be accelerated, the image of the West Station portal and the overall city image of Lanzhou will be promoted, local economic development will be promoted, employment and consumption will be promoted, and the city's influence in Lanzhou will be increased. The Global Port project will become a new benchmark for urban construction in Lanzhou and a leader in high-end complex business, and an important business card for new tourism in northwestern cities.
"Lanzhou · Global Harbor Architecture will use contemporary craftsmanship and techniques to express traditional aesthetics and wisdom, create a magnificent building as the city's central destination, and build a city-oriented corridor with rich architectural language." Lanzhou Global Harbor Real Estate Co., Ltd Hu Tianjiang, deputy general manager, said that the Lanzhou · Global Port project pays special attention to the bundled development of rails and land. With the integration of Lanzhou's rail alignment design, Lanzhou West Railway Station will become the focal point of Lanzhou. The development of mixed functions and diversified travel options will become a new benchmark for urban development in Lanzhou.
In addition, Hu Tianjiang also said that Lanshi Group, Gansu Jiantou, and Yuexing Group jointly organized the international bidding for Lanzhou Global Port Project. After multiple rounds of screening and strict selection, combined with the development requirements and needs of Lanzhou cities, the final selection British design company Chapman Taylor's proposal won a solid step for the creation of a new landmark in Lanzhou in the future. At present, the current development procedures have been completed, *and construction will begin on March 15, 2020.


























*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

postmodernism lives


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 只恋星光 2020. 4.1



























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 只恋星光 4.20










































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by dea172950 4.25














*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

is this site being used as a staging ground for another project?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Hudson11 said:


> is this site being used as a staging ground for another project?


According the renderings, this plot is for one 300+ and some other building if we speak for tall structures.










*







*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Perfect fit for the city. :cheers:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 只恋星光 2020/05/05 posted today





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 只恋星光
2020/05/22
west tower plot












































*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 08 by 牛肉面


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-05 by 只恋星光


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 只恋星光

2021/01/24



























































*


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 牛肉面 on 25th February 2021


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 只恋星光 on 6th May 2021


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **牛肉面*

*2021/05/17












































*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-09 by 只恋星光


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

只恋星光
on 24th August 2021


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 15 by 蓝色加勒比

tower crane has been installed


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 22 by 牛肉面


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 13 by 只恋星光 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

I’m definitely getting Key Tower vibes…








and definitely similar in design to Huaguoyuan Phase II


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> I’m definitely getting Key Tower vibes…
> View attachment 2362028
> 
> and definitely similar in design to Huaguoyuan Phase II
> View attachment 2362050


Hmm,not much for me,though. I don't get that entirely or even close to that, whatsoever?..lol..🤷🙃..

And, geez,what's up with the almost replica of the much cheaper appealing, more value-engineered-like and mediocre uglier replica of the Empire state building.

Wasn't there any laws against replicas or almost- looking replicas in the current more and more restrictive and Mao-like value political Xi-china, or what?Hmm?..lol.. 😅✌🌈💎


----------



## WiseSupernova (Nov 24, 2020)

DEL


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Ecopolisia said:


> Wasn'tre any laws against replicas or almost- looking replicas in the current more and more restrictive and Mao-like value political Xi-china, or what?Hmm?..lol..


Oh yeah, I almost forgot that tacky and copycat buildings were outlawed. Wonder how much that's going to be enforced...


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

WiseSupernova said:


> Uuh,I think you are right,hmmm...yeah,lol. 🤔💁‍♂️This building,,,,is awful andbrepæic because it is in Xi-China,It is like a lego replica of an American building,isn't it?No?... 🦍🧐🤢lolengineers and designers are so bad there,,, in an aesthetic-mediocre-material way,,they are oppressed even inthis aspect,,,right?...lol 🧠🙇‍♂️🤷‍♂️🌈


What?..lol...Ok..just to not lose you in your way of expressing a reply, then I'll first say that there was some minor errors here and there. But ,give that very fault to my autocorrect that for some utterly annoying and weird reason combined it with some unfortunately and hilariously Danish letters and words..I sure saw that afterwards, which I normally do correct when I'm more aware of my replies/comments than I was here....I suppose I should have double-checked it...

Good that you now know that, at least. That's how I can genuinely and truly write. Just as you now are aware of that as well..That's settled down now, I suppose so.

Anyways, sure it seems you really agree with me with your own hilarious and silly, but nice way of telling it, you indirectly Xi-regime-sympathizing Swiss user(I more and more believe so, when you - dare - replying me like that. The audacity..).

Finally, it's how it's described in my previously and occasionally unfortunate written comment, when I saw those particular two replicas or almost lookalike replicas, at least in this ACTUAL reality of ours and that's whether you genuinely dislike it ( more than you actually did with your reply. I'm not stupid, you see) or not.

And, OH nice with the extra-expression with much of the lookalike emojis you have chosen there..lol..[[😅😂🙃🤘✌🌈💎]] ...You like them, cute aren't they..lol..More?..


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by the way, Urumqi has a one liberty place alike
Zhong Tian plaza 
















Zhong Tian Plaza - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





global port complex lanzhou should have the same crown shape


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

A Chicagoan said:


> Oh yeah, I almost forgot that tacky and copycat buildings were outlawed. Wonder how much that's going to be enforced...


Yeah,it does really look a typical replica that they would do. And, let's just say, hypothetically, that they would, then I bet my money on that the façade materials would never be as quality as the original iconic western grandpa of these two actually almost-replica appealing twin buildings.And,I know you do,too, And that weird/silly Swiss user here, too.

But,I yeah to really answer you question, then I suppose that they would go through a some process of some kind or a oversight about whether they should go for it or not.I bet the first one would be chosen or determined, due to the law in which they have kept otherwise, yeah.🙃😉✌


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Zaz965 said:


> by the way, Urumqi has a one liberty place alike
> Zhong Tian plaza
> 
> 
> ...


Not as good and façade quality (appeal) wise in its holistic form compared to the original one from Philly. Kinda obvious..
But, otherwise sure,at the most, when we only referring it to the overall design..But, again to that I just want to say why again...lol..Whatta you know?..lol..🤦‍♂️😅🙃✌


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 21 by 只恋星光









November 24 by 牛肉面


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

Boring without the spire. Another criple tower... Wuhan greenladn´s little brother... sorry


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 02 by 只恋星光


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

added to SSP: Global Port Tower 1, Lanzhou - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@KillerZavatar, @little universe, @A Chicagoan, there is another example of postmodernist architecture not only in lanzhou, this in wuhan  
















WUHAN | Greenland Hanzheng Center | 250m x 2 | 820ft x...


Posted on 2018-11-9 by Curryliu Project is the two structures in the foreground with green scaffolding.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

I present to you, Lanzhou's Global Port!





Global Port | 3D Warehouse


Global Port is a twin-skyscraper complex under construction in Lanzhou, China. Both towers are expected to rise 350 m / 1,148 ft tall and upon their completion in 2025, will become the tallest buildings in Lanzhou.




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 03 by 牛肉面


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 16 by 牛肉面


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 只恋星光 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these surrouding residential buildings are already concluded


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 只恋星光 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 只恋星光 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 只恋星光 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The Ferris wheel will be 125.5 m.








Posted by 牛肉面 on Gaoloumi


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, is the structure already above the ground level?


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Update by 牛肉面的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> @zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, is the structure already above the ground level?


not really


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

kenamour said:


> Update by 牛肉面的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


That's the east tower, here are some more photos from that set (September 12)

West tower









West side towers (2 x 150 m)


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

there is already a huge amount of residential buildings surrounding the plot


----------

